# Poltergeist: The Remake



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

To be frank, I did not care for the first film much at all. The second was better as the late Julian Beck, who was arguably the inspiration for Mr. Burns of *The Simpsons *fame, made for one of the most scary movie villains of all-time. It would seem the first movie is about to recieve the ol' Hollywood ax treatment.

Monday, November 27, 2006
Get more *Poltergeist (remake)* news

*Read on for the update:* In 1982 MGM released one of the scariest films of all time, _Poltergeist_, which was written and produced by Steven Spielberg and directed by Tobe Hooper. The film is of legend, being that it's not only extremely scary, but that it was rated PG (after an appeal from an R). Word has come down from various confirmed sources that the once titled "Poltergeist: Kayeri" is now being retooled as a remake of the original film. *Poltergeist*, which is about a family's home being haunted by a host of ghosts, is now looking to attach a director.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I only saw the first movie. The scene with the moving steak really bothered me. I don't know if I'll go see the remake.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

_


Sinister said:



being haunted by a host of ghosts, is now looking to attach a director.

Click to expand...

_

Maybe it will be haunted by...um...maybe...13 ghosts?


----------

